
Ask HN: Please recommend the best pre-built itx or laptop (details inside) - SolveEverything
please recommend the best detailed analysis&#x2F;review of the best pre-built itx computer with at least 16g ram, 25-50+ ssd, no other key requirements, in 2017<p>a comparative review comparing to other best itx computer options would be best<p>--<p>or a detailed analysis&#x2F;review of a laptop that has very very low heat, the analysis&#x2F;review should say what temp the laptop is at regularly (heat negatively affects performance it seems)
======
joefarish
I'd suggest you take a look at Intel NUCs, even the i3 model can take 16GB of
RAM

